# adding a tank mate??



## jemma21 (Aug 31, 2009)

i have a 5 gallon tank with filter and light, i would like something that clears up the bottom of the the tank (so to speak) i have looked in pet stores and have seen fish like these:

http://www.aquaticstoyourdoor.co.uk/plecos/

but i dont really have much knowledge on these types of fish, or if they would be suitable for my tank??

any help would be much appreciated

thanks


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Pleco get too big for a 5g tank, the smallest tank IMO would be 20g

If you have a betta in the 5g tank that is just about stocked, maybe some snails and shrimp to add for a little clean-up help...but it is our job to clean the tank as most clean-up crews only eat/clean some things not all.
Have you tried a turkey baster or small siphon to clean the bottom of the tank?


----------



## McAttack (May 13, 2010)

I agree with Oldfishlady on this one, the plecos are big. Even the little ones create more waste than a "normal" fish of the same size. i have two in my community tank and regret them. i'd keep one, but 2 is too much and that's in a 33g. 

If you get shrimps, try to get large ones. Less tempting to eat them.


----------



## Zeetrain (Oct 13, 2009)

I like snails but IMO unless you have alot of algae that you need cleaned then dont get them or only get one cause they leave a lot of waste. I have a few pond snails in my sorority and I see it on my rocks and in the gravel.


----------



## Allenbetta (Jun 1, 2010)

Some of snails are troublesome for our human beings. It would get out of control producing endless and tarnish the view of fish tank. Especially on the plants tank,you definitely don't like them crawling every place you saw on the tank.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

i would reccomend some corycats


----------



## Zeetrain (Oct 13, 2009)

I think 5 gallons would be a little too small for corys. they shoal so you would need atleast 3 or 4 and I think that and a betta is too much for a 5 gallon. Someone correct me if Im wrong.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Zeetrain said:


> I think 5 gallons would be a little too small for corys. they shoal so you would need atleast 3 or 4 and I think that and a betta is too much for a 5 gallon. Someone correct me if Im wrong.


I agree, 5g is way too small for a proper school (6+) of cory cats...even a proper school of dwarf cory cats IMO
IMO-stocking for a 5g would be-1 Betta and shrimp or snails...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree also.


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

_i have a betta and 3 corys in a 5.5g_ but change the water often and have a sponge filter and heater...the corys are new to me but they seem happy so far.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

cory cats do well the same with neon tetras.


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

I have a bumblebee catfish, well (now two) and I had him in a 5 gallon once with a betta, and he did well, just provide hiding spots for him, and they jump, a lot at night...
hmm, neon tetras or corys wouldn't fish as Oldfishlady and others have said...
I am not sure if it was GOOD to keep bumble in there, now him and his friend is in the 10 gallon. 
But they definitely clean up the tank.


----------

